# Lorus To Traser Conversion??



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have one of these, a Traser P5900










And one of these, a Titanium cased Lorus that has served me very well for the last few years,










Unfortunately the holes in the resin case for the Traser for the strap bars have worn so much that the bars wont stay in at all any more and the strap keeps pulling out. What I was wondering was whether there was any way to either solve this in the resin case or to take the face and hands from the Traser and mount them in the titanium case for the Lorus. Admittedly I haven't measured anything up yet but they do look to be the same size so any advice would be very gratefully received as I do like the Traser an awful lot and the dayglo on the Lorus doesn't last long after dark these days.


----------



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone got any advice at all on this?? Anything would be gratefully received.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

With the resin case you might be able to use a 2 pack epoxy resin glue, like araldite to repair the lugs then redrill them. If you ad some colouring into the resin you should able to make it coloured too.

Swapping the dial/hands around on to Lorus the movement all depends on the sizes. Dial feet isn't a problem, you always replace them with dial pads or repair feet.


----------



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

strange_too said:


> With the resin case you might be able to use a 2 pack epoxy resin glue, like araldite to repair the lugs then redrill them. If you ad some colouring into the resin you should able to make it coloured too.
> 
> Swapping the dial/hands around on to Lorus the movement all depends on the sizes. Dial feet isn't a problem, you always replace them with dial pads or repair feet.


Aargh!! I can't believe I didn't think to try an epoxy resin to refill the holes, after all, I have nothing to lose. I even have some black toner powder to colour it with. As for things like 'Dial Feet' and 'dial pads' could you enlighten me as to what they are please, I'm somewhat new to all this


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well mix a little up and see how it cures with the black in it. You might get a funny reaction or it might come out purple or something. Try fitting something in the spring bar holes when you are laying up and then pulling it out when it's curing. Should give you the whole, without having to redrill the lugs.

On the back of the dial there are feet to lock it in position on the dial. So it doesn't rotate etc. These can break, but can also be removed to make a different dial fit a watch. Replacements are usually small brass feet that you can glue into position or stick little pads that do the job without the need for glue.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

If that doesn't work, get yourself down to a model shop, they might have some ideas.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There is a product called quick steel that should do the trick. it's a two part putty which you just mould into shape and after a few minutes it goes as hard as , well steel! It can then be filed or sanded to shape. Most motor factors and hardware stores have it, I think it's in places like screwfix as well.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

here you go. use it all the time at work, amazing stuff

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/71472/Sealan...epair-Putty-48g

I think filling and then re drilling the holes might be a bit tricky unless you have a really good tiny drill bit. What I would be inclined to do is put the spring bars in place (without the strap) then put the putty aroung the lugs and bars to hold everything together making the bars fixed (ie immoveable) then thread a nato through.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Paul I'd forgot about that stuff.

I used to use an aluminium only compound to repair damaged cast aluminium, however that stuff looks like it will do the trick without too much messing around.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Find some fine steel tube where the holes are ok for spring bars and cut off 4 pieces of the right length for each lug.

Drill the lugs out to fit the OD of the tubes.

Superglue the tubes into the lugs


----------



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys, work is a bit hectic t the moment but once it's calmed down I'll give it a go and let you know what happens.


----------



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, thanks to your tips I got some two part filler and it seems to have worked a treat. I cleaned up the holes, sat the spring bars in place and packed the filler around them so many thanks for the help. My only problem now is that ever since having a new battery fitted, there is condensation appearing inside the watch. My first thought is to take the back off and leave the watch somewhere warm for a little while to dry out properly as I'm assuming that this was caused when the battery was fitted. If anyone has any other thoughts on this, I'd definitely be grateful to hear them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done on your repair, and your right to leave it somewhere warm to dry out the condensation, I expect the battery changer ( I wont call them jewelers ) either pinched the caseback gasket or didn't refit it properly....


----------



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a quick update on this, after taking the back off and sitting the watch on my laptop power supply for a couple of days, the condensation has completely gone and the repair to the pin holes seems to be working so many thanks for the tips folks :thumbup:

Of course now the problem is after spending some time on this forum, I have a hankering for a 'real' watch :grin:


----------

